# Introductory Beekeeping (6-part series) Alachua Co., FL IFAS



## AmericasBeekeeper

Starting Feb. 18, the Alachua County Extension Office, in collaboration with the Florida Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services, the UF Bee Unit and Master Beekeepers, is hosting a six-part series on beekeeping until Nov. 18. The first class will cost $10, and the following classes will cost $5. Each session will host between 35 to 45 people. (Independent Florida Alligator)
http://www.alligator.org/news/local/article_0b7c07fa-edc8-11e6-b9c9-3b822222c3c9.html


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Beekeeping - Colony Management & Swarm Control
April 29, 2017: 9:00 a.m.-12:00 p.m.
UF Bee Unit
2895 SW 23rd Terrace, Gainesville, FL 32611
Classes are designed for beginner and intermediate beekeepers. The classes are scheduled to help you manage the needs of the hive throughout the year. Live bees will be used; please dress in protective clothing. 
Registration cost is $5.00. Register through Eventbrite with additional fee at http://tinyurl.com/havwm52. No refunds.
This program is being offered by Dr. Tatiana Sanchez, Commercial Horticulture Agent.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Beekeeping - Colony Management & Swarm Control
April 29, 2017: 9:00 a.m.-12:00 p.m.
UF Bee Unit
2895 SW 23rd Terrace, Gainesville, FL 32611
Classes are designed for beginner and intermediate beekeepers. The classes are scheduled to help you manage the needs of the hive throughout the year. Live bees will be used; please dress in protective clothing. See flyer for more information.
Registration cost is $5.00. Register through Eventbrite with additional fee at http://tinyurl.com/havwm52. No refunds.
This program is being offered by Dr. Tatiana Sanchez, Commercial Horticulture Agent.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

The UF/IFAS Extension Alachua County Office is pleased to announce the following Commercial Horticulture Program for June, 2017. This program is being offered by Dr. Tatiana Sanchez, Commercial Horticulture Agent, at the UF Bee Unit, 2895 SW 23 Terrace, Gainesville, FL 32611.
Beekeeping – Honey Extraction & Hive Management – June 10, from 9:00 a.m. to 12:00 p.m., at the UF Bee Unit, 2895 SW 23 Terrace, Gainesville , FL 32611 (flyer attached)
This class will cover honey extraction from bee hives and keeping a healthy hive.
Registration cost is $5.00. Register through Eventbrite with additional fee at http://tinyurl.com/m6fxkhv. No refunds.
For more information about this program call 352-955-2402. Visit http://alachua.ifas.ufl.edu/calendar.shtml for additional programs offered by the Extension Office.
https://www.facebook.com/FarmingAlachua/


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

The June 10 class is full!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Beekeeping Class 11/18/17
We still have space available!
Beekeeping Series – Gardening & Bees – November 18, from 9:00 a.m. to noon
Join us for a class focused on pollinators, their role in your garden and agriculture and learn about ways to attract and conserve them. Live bees will be used; please dress in protective clothing.
Space is limited; please pre-register by November 16. The registration fee is $5.00. Registration is available through Eventbrite at http://tinyurl.com/k7muw9n. No refunds.
Please note: This class will be held at the UF/IFAS Extension Alachua County located at 2800 NE 39th Avenue, Gainesville, FL 32609.
For more information about these programs call 352-955-2402. Visit http://alachua.ifas.ufl.edu/calendar.shtml for additional programs offered by the Extension Office.


----------



## blackowl

Thank you for these updates! Might consider joining!  Hopefully you get more participants soon!


----------

